
Decades-Old Code Is Putting Millions of Critical Devices at Risk - taylodl
https://www.wired.com/story/urgent-11-ipnet-vulnerable-devices/
======
sombremesa
Good to see that the mitigation strategy doesn't involve specifically patching
all affected devices (an impossible task), but takes the more sensible route
of creating tighter controls on the network to begin with. A bit reminiscent
of the 2FA revolution -- it seems like VPNs could bear to enjoy some
mainstream attention.

